# Park City/Canyons lift tickets at Costco



## dryden (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know the % discount of lift tickets at PC and Canyons when purchased at Costco?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 9, 2012)

skinut said:


> Does anyone know the % discount of lift tickets at PC and Canyons when purchased at Costco?



I do not recall, but this is the lowest prices for lift tickets that I have seen in Utah


----------



## dryden (Nov 22, 2012)

*updated Costco prices...*

SLC Costco sells the 5 pack of Park City tickets for 339.99.  The also sell 2 Canyon lift tickets for $140.  You can buy them over the phone and have them shipped (I didn't ask how much that was because the woman who does the sales was not available at the time I called).  The woman I spoke to said they have "a lot of them".  I also called the Sterling (VA) Costco- they also have the Park City 5 pack for the same price.  The woman I spoke with there did not know if they had the Canyons...


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Nov 23, 2012)

My local Costco in San Diego also has the 5 pack of Park City tickets.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 23, 2012)

Those are good prices, but you should also check Liftopia.com.  There are some dates where Liftopia offers a lower average price for both Park City and the Canyons.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are there any deals out there for snowbird or solitude?


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 25, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Are there any deals out there for snowbird or solitude?



There are deals for both on Liftopia.


----------



## dryden (Nov 25, 2012)

I looked at Lifttopia but Costco seems to be the better deal.  We're going Dec. 22-29.  From what I understand, there are no blackout dates for the Costco tickets.

I found this that looks like a great deal for Alta, Snowbird, Solitude and Brighton.
http://www.visitsaltlake.com/ski/superpass/

Also found this on groupon: http://www.groupon.com/deals/marty-s-ski-board-shop  $12 edge & wax beats any local rates near me.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 25, 2012)

The Superpass generally doesn't offer much of a discount.

At Brighton, for example, the full-price lift ticket is $64, and you can often pay less on Liftopia.  The Superpass, by comparison, costs $71 or more per day unless you're buying 7 or more days, and then it drops to $69 per day.

At Solitude, the window price for two or more days is $69, and, again, you can often beat that on Liftopia.

It's offers a small discount (usually) at Alta and Snowbird, and you do get the free bus pass with the Superpass, and if you use it, it's valuable.

Another good deal is the quick start program in Park City, where you can ski free the day you fly in - I've used it before at Deer Valley, great value:

http://www.visitparkcity.com/quickstart/?quickstartstep=1


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 26, 2012)

Do the 5-pack Park City lift tickets have an expiration date? We're heading to Park City in early March.  Can they be used by multiple people (e.g. 2 people in one day) or are they like Disney tickets, which are non-transferable?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 27, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Do the 5-pack Park City lift tickets have an expiration date? We're heading to Park City in early March.  Can they be used by multiple people (e.g. 2 people in one day) or are they like Disney tickets, which are non-transferable?



I believe they are 5 separate one day passes for adults for the 2012-13 season


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 27, 2012)

DazedandConfused said:


> I believe they are 5 separate one day passes for adults for the 2012-13 season



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## dryden (Dec 3, 2012)

*I bought the 5 pack in Sterling, VA.*

You go to where they sell gift cards- it's a large piece of cardboard that explains the tickets- 5 days, can be used however you want- no blackout dates listed.  Also has 20% off of a lesson and/or rentals.  Pay for it at the register then you get the pack and the merchandise pick up window.  Going to use it tomorrow to set up a few lessons for my kid.


----------



## dryden (Dec 25, 2012)

*update*

We bought Canyons tickets at the SLC Costco. What we didn't know was that there is a coupon in the envelope good for 30% of lessons, rentals, etc.  Since we had to book our 4 year olds lessons by phone, we had already paid the full rate.  The coupon says black out dates apply, but does not specify any dates. Once there, I took the coupon in to the ski school registration, presented the coupon, and was credited 30% back onto the card I paid for the lesson on!  Park City said to do the same thing- I think they have a 20% coupon in the coupon book.  Right on Costco!


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 27, 2012)

ondeadlin said:


> Another good deal is the quick start program in Park City, where you can ski free the day you fly in - I've used it before at Deer Valley, great value:
> 
> http://www.visitparkcity.com/quickstart/?quickstartstep=1



Our Park City landlord sent us an email that they recently imposed blackout days for the Quick Start program:  

Valid from respective resort opening day through Saturday, December 22, 2012.
Blacked-out from Sunday, December 23, 2012 to Saturday, January 5, 2013

Valid from Sunday, January 6 through Friday, February 15, 2013.
Blacked-out from Saturday, February 16 through Sunday, March 31, 2013.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2013)

we just got back from park city, the 5 packs were about 350..came out to just under 70a ticket IIRC.

I did not notice any blackout dates on the 5pack coupon books we purchased.

The costco is conveniently located between the SLC airport and park city =)


One important note, if you go to the park city resort and purchase a skiing lesson, you get a free lift ticket as well as a free days equipment rental.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 16, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> One important note, if you go to the park city resort and purchase a skiing lesson, you get a free lift ticket as well as a free days equipment rental.



Good to know.  

Unfortunately, we land too late to make a Costco run on our first night.  Do you recall if there are any grocery stores on the way?  Most importantly, where can you buy liquor in SLC?


----------

